# Maxima '97-Getting Check Engine Light P0705



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a Nissan Maxima 1997 GXE, 5-speed Manual. Mileage is 172,576

My Check Engine light came on last night. I retrieved the code using INNOVA code retriever. The manual lists P0705 as:

P0705 - Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Malfunction (PRNDL Input)

I am a bit confused - my Maxima is a 5-speed manual. Is there a PRNDL input?

Has anyone seen this issue on a 5-speed GXE?

Should I just reset and see if it comes back or is there something I can replace and fix?

Any suggestion will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

reset it and see if it comes back. often codes like those are phantom codes that come and go and never come back.

if it does come back, download the FSM from the links at the top of the forum.. you'll be able to more thoroughly diagnose the issue with it.


----------



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have erased the code and watching if it comes back.

I did not understand where the FSM link can be found.


----------

